# Graveyard Goblin (a Not-So-Mini Mache Project)



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Figured I'd better prove I can do more than just "cute" when it comes to props.

This little project is a prop that Spooky1 wanted to add to our yard display this year. He's very much a work-in-progress at this point and will be about three feet in height when finished. The inspiration for the face was an Orc mask (you'll see it in the video slideshow) that Spooky1 saw on line. I'm making the head and hands, and Spooky1 will make the body framework (PVC and chicken wire, and probably papier mache over it).

Here are some head shots:

042 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

043 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

044 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I'll save the painting until we have the rest of him put together in case I mix any tints. We'll also be adding hair and teeth to give him an appropriately goblinish look.

Here is a little slideshow of his creation. Making the hands is next on the list.

UPDATE #1: The pictures of the hands/forearms and a little slideshow of the put-together are on page 3 of this thread, for those who are interested.

UPDATE #2: Leg shots and the start of the upper body/neck mache process are also on Page 3 of this thread.

Update #3: I've put a shot of him in parts (torso and upper arms are not quite finished) on Page 5 of this thread.

Update #4: There are pictures of him put together (not painted yet, of course) on Page 5 of this thread.

Update #5: The painted piece and slideshow are on Page 6 of this thread.

Update #6: Shots with teeth and hair added are on Page 7.

Update #7: A "Dress for Success" slideshow is on Page 8 of this thread.

Final update (as of 9/20/09) - Showroom thread is here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18096

Click on link to view video.

Graveyard Goblin 2009 Part 1 Head Construction by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love, love, love your slideshows, and that, my friend, is the least cute thing I can think of! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool! Somebody's talent is showing.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE work Roxy and Spooky ....not at all cute...wellll, kinda cute sorta...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's looking really good..Kinda reminds me a little of Yoda.. I can't wait to see how it turns out.Once, again Great work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm...i think he's cute....in my twisted idea of cuteness....but then i think bats are really cute too...:lolkin:

great job! i've got some inspiration now!!!!! thank you! thank you! thank you!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

cerinad said:


> That's looking really good..Kinda reminds me a little of Yoda..


Yeah..Yoda....with ATTITUDE!

Very nice. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pics! Fantastic work!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Mmmm? Bite you I will, yes! Mmmh!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Lovely, just plain lovely, cute never crossed my mind with this one! Oh, I think I heard a cool and wow back behind me from the kids as well!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohhhhh Roxy! *rubs hands together* He's going to be a keeper. Maybe even a locked in the closet for your own protection kind of keeper. Nasty little beast with loads of promise!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Yeah..Yoda....with ATTITUDE!


Good looking he is!

Talented you are!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Yoda references have me LMAO!

Thanks, everyone. I have a vision in my head as to where I want him to go and hopefully it will match what Spooky1 has in mind Having the Orc mask picture as an inspiration really helps with the "not cute" part.

I'm hoping to have the hands done in the next couple of days or so. Spooky1 already has a basic PVC body framework put together. Once we decide on a stance and how much body is going to show (he'll be wearing some type of crudely put together outfit), we can start fleshing him out.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cute.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He really looks good and I love the video with the progress shots. Nice job! I can't wait to see when he is finished.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are a few update pictures.

Spooky1 put together a body framework of PVC:

B001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

..added some pool noodles and pipe insulation for bulk:

B002 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

...and a little chicken wire to shape the chest area.

B003 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I'm still working on the hands and lower arms - added another layer of papier mache strips this evening and bulked up the palms/fingers a bit.

057 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice! Afraid you will be!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I want to hug him and squeeze him and call him George!

Great work!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok! That is looking Good!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

cerinad said:


> That's looking really good..Kinda reminds me a little of Yoda.. I can't wait to see how it turns out.Once, again Great work!


Yeah, Yoda's evil brother!! Amazing how we subconsiously make our goblins to look like him, even just remotely!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That went from oh so cute to oh my god scary in just a few paper towels. Awesome. I anxiously await more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just finished the hands and forearms (minus painting, of course) last night, so here are some pictures and a little slideshow:

063 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Wasn't dry at this point, but I just like the look of the back of the arm:

062 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

"Will you PLEASE finish me?!?!"

Hear No Evil by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Slideshow:

Graveyard Goblin 2009 Part 2 Hands and Arms by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

so much talent! great job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I seriously like it! can't wait to see it in action this 1031!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just finished the legs (to be painted later) and started working on the goblin's upper body. We did make an adjustment on the width of the hip line to account for the width of the legs once they were "fleshed" out.

Legs:

077 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Beginning to mache the upper body and neck area:

B009 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A short slideshow of the leg making process:

Graveyard Goblin 2009 Part 3 Feet and Legs by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Really nice work Roxy. The skin texture is great. Looking forward to seeing how you finish it up and what colors you go with. I am in the process of making a goblin to turn the crank on the skelly BBQ.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Totally Awesome Roxy


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... you are doing a GREAT job on this ... dang I've been off here too long. Look at what I've missed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys are sweet

Bone Dancer, Spooky1 has requested a traditional grey skin tone for the goblin, although that might make him blend in a bit too well with the tombstones he'll be hanging around. I'll start with a white base coat and build from there. I want to use some bruise colors (like purple) on the face and around the eyes. I'll avoid using green - don't want anyone thinking he really IS Yoda Anyway, painting is always the scariest part for me, even though it's usually the most fixable part of doing a prop if you don't like what you did.

I do have some lovely black and red acrylic fingernails all picked out for him


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

impressive! your skills far outshine mine! great job!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

This is coming along great Roxy! Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Progress has been a bit slow since I have a concert/production coming up and I've actually been practicing my violin this week, but I did get a little done on the goblin's chest and upper arms. We also trimmed both the upper and lower arms to get better proportions.

B012 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

He looks a bit like a Monster in a Basket


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking really good so far. I can't wait to see what he looks like when your done.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You really are doing a great job on this. I knew you were making the hands, but after seeing the legs also all I can say is wow!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Coming along very nicely Roxy/spooky1


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Hell, i think the legs are scary even without a body. Just amazing, you two are doing a great job. I don't think anyone will accuse you (or me) of doing just cutsie props any more....right Joisey? LOL


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> Hell, i think the legs are scary even without a body. Just amazing, you two are doing a great job. I don't think anyone will accuse you (or me) of doing just cutsie props any more....right Joisey? LOL


LOL... you have entered the dark side! First it will start out with goblins than she will be making teddy bears with torches in its hands burning barbie dolls to a crisp...Oh wait a minute wasn't that your prop Just Whisper...hee hee. D-E-M-E-N-T-E-D :devil:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooow ... looking good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I had to go look at JW's thread to see what the burning Barbie dolls comment was all about:googly:

Yeah, I think "demented" is not too strong a word

I'm hoping to get enough of the goblin's upper body and arms done so I can post a shot of him semi-put together this weekend. I think I'm going to have to slice his throat, though, so I can tip the head forward a bit (one of those little details I should have considered BEFORE putting papier mache on the neck).


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think I'm going to have to slice his throat, though, so I can tip the head forward a bit (one of those little details I should have considered BEFORE putting papier mache on the neck).


Wow...Now she is slicing throats? I think you better stock up on some red paint!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking great Roxy. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Wow...Now she is slicing throats? I think you better stock up on some red paint!


LOL, Joisey

The throat slicing actually worked pretty well. I was able to tilt his head forward a bit and I like the angle of his head and neck much better now.

Here he is with all his pieces/parts in one spot.

B020 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Still need to put the skin layer on the torso and upper arms. We're going to leave his shoulders and hips mache-free so we'll be able to pose him as well as take him apart for storage in the off season.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

not even done and already wants to slice his throat...lol its that the props job?
he is looking great job well done
I have one question tho: why do you have a "+" at the hips did i miss something?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hmm,a tail?looking great,hope it turns out good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> I have one question tho: why do you have a "+" at the hips did i miss something?





Draik41895 said:


> hmm,a tail?looking great,hope it turns out good


The original plan did not call for a tail, although we could easily add one (and he would look quite handsome with one). I put the four-way connector at the base of the spine so I could attach a section of PVC pipe to keep him steady while working on the piece. Even if I don't put a tail on him, I'll leave the connector in case we need to add a little more support when we have him in our graveyard. We can just paint a narrow rod black so it won't be too visible at night and have him "sit" on it. The ends of the PVC pipe sections in his feet were left open for the same reason - we can stick a couple pipe or rod pieces in the ground and slide his feet over them to add stability.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finished putting the "skin" on the upper arms and chest last night. He still needs to dry a bit more before sealing, then on to painting and accessories.

A few shots of him with a tombstone:

B021 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

B022 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

B023 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Spooky1 says I gave him _Ahnold_ biceps


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome little guy! Can't want to see him finished!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy, we need to find him some clothes.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol naked goblins running around in the cemetery He is looking great


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking really really cool Rox. I can't wait to see him completed. Though once he's finished, I fear the havoc he might wreak on all of us.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy, we need to find him some clothes.


Hee hee hee. Goblin bits.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Lovin' this lil guy. Legs and feet are possibly the most overlooked and least detailed parts of a prop... you really did an awesome job doing those. It really adds a lot of realism. Well, as real as a goblin can be, anyway.

Hey! You used that groovy music piece Dave the Dead used in his haunt vid last year. I love that tune.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, you've both put a lot of work into this. It looks great!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

He will be the guardian of the cemetery ..lol he is great


CAN SOME ONE TELL ME HOW THE LIKES WORK SO I CAN POST IT THANKS


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> CAN SOME ONE TELL ME HOW THE LIKES WORK SO I CAN POST IT THANKS


Blinky, at the bottom right corner of the very first post in a thread, you will see a "Like" button (it won't show on the first post of a thread you create because you can't like your own stuff). It's on the same row as things like the Edit button. Just press and go



Revenant said:


> Hey! You used that groovy music piece Dave the Dead used in his haunt vid last year. I love that tune.


I love that tune, too, Rev! I've been dying for an opportunity to use it

Thanks for the kind comments, everyone. We're really happy with his progress, and hopefully painting starts this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Painting is done, and I'll be moving on to the finishing touches this coming week.

A whole body shot (I tried out a different angle on the right arm so it wouldn't be so close to the body - need a little room for those bulging biceps):

P011 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And a slideshow of the process:

Graveyard Goblin 2009 Part 4 Painting by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great Roxy. I can see him with some type of tattered robe thingy and maybe a club and he will ready for scaring.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

can I have him?..lol He looks awsome!!!! all that hard work paid off,all he need is a haunt forum t-shirt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> can I have him?..lol He looks awsome!!!! all that hard work paid off,all he need is a haunt forum t-shirt


LOL, sounds like a good idea for a photo shoot


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Lookin good Roxy!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

He looks amazing! Can't wait to see him all dressed for success. Thanks for sharing the progress pics.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

You know what's cool about a goblin? That it can look just about anyway you like.
He is kind of cat like. I would never think to go in that direction. But now that I see him, it works. Very cool. I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so glad people are enjoying this little creature as much as I am

Here are his head shots complete with teeth and hair. The teeth we got at Party City - the upper set is your basic monster teeth and the lower set is vampire teeth. I rubbed some green paint into them so he would look as if he hadn't seen a dentist in a while. Or maybe no dentist wanted to see him.

The hair was scavenged from a couple of those acrylic Halloween wigs. That material is a major pain to work with, I have to say. Took a few tries to get it to look the way I wanted it to.

HA004 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

HA003 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

HA002 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

HA001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm really diggin' this guy! Way to go Roxy!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those eyes are creepy!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love him, great job there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree! he looks freakish and awesome at the same time! the hair looks great and so do the teeth and the eyes!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That turned out so cool. The hair and teeth look awesome. Thanks for all of the pics and videos. Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all! Now I just need to come up with the perfect outfit for him


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, the glass eyes I used came from this site:

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/

Spooky1 picked up some last year for his buckies (one of which "donated" his eyes to the goblin). The quality is excellent and you can find a variety of really creepy looking and unusual eyes there if you don't mind spending a few dollars.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like him very much roxy! He has a face that says "I can only do bad things".


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

This is great! Mix talent, imagination, patience, time and voila...monster masterpiece!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a little slideshow of the goblin outfit being created. No perky music this time because Photobucket is phasing out their remix function which I absolutely _loved_ for making slideshows (their slideshow-making feature isn't nearly as good, either - no transitions, music, or text pages). I ended up using Windows Movie Maker just to show my defiance Anyway, we'll be taking some pictures of him outside this evening with a few accessories, then he'll move to a Showroom thread.

Thanks to all who viewed this thread, watched the videos, and commented so kindly!

Graveyard Goblin 2009 Part 5 Dress for Success by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... fantastic job Roxy!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Just how I pictured he would look - in the low light he looks really creepy the kids are going to get creeped out by him - some parents too!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Really turned out great, Rox! Nice job on the outfit, using creepy fabric over the black works very well, an idea I will probably use someday. Good work!


----------

